# Point and Figure for Forex: Any pair - Charts



## MDunleavy (12 June 2012)

--USD/CAD: Our core bullish outlook for this market has been more than reaffirmed over the past couple of weeks, with the market accelerating back above parity and towards 1.0500 thus far. 
--While we continue to project significant upside over the medium-term, risks over the short-term appear to be tilted to the downside so that the market can correct from overbought readings on the daily chart. 
--However, any setbacks should now be very well supported ahead of parity and in the 1.0100 area.[dailyfx]


*Learn more!*

```
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AhxKzvQ2GlM8dDBqYWl6XzlEbFZDWFVob0FMbG9nbGc&output=html
```
See also:
>>https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B9cvIxidsTjva1YyMWJfZ1dMa1k<<
>>http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/6121/12jun11.pdf<<
*A t t a c h m e n t*


----------



## MDunleavy (18 June 2012)

---Crude Oil Weekly P&F Technical Outlook.
...Crude Oil Maintains The Upside Bias.OPEC decision was so helpful for crude pushing it up to the top of the range that is expected to remain among it $80-$85, as the commodity is trading now around $84.66. But how long the upside momentum will last as the Greek elections at the door and no one knows how results will come. In fact, central bankers seem to be more mature than the market speculated before, as they stand ready to stabilize financial markets in a coordinated action to provide liquidity if the Greek elections on Sunday cause a mess in the market....[by oilngold]


*Learn more!* ↓↓↓

```
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AhxKzvQ2GlM8dDBqYWl6XzlEbFZDWFVob0FMbG9nbGc&output=html
```
See also:
~~~>docs.google.com/open?id=0B9cvIxidsTjvQ2VmWU5xUk96alE
^^^ORvvv
~~~>img717.imageshack.us/img717/6808/12jun17.pdf
^^^ORvvv
*A d d i t i o n a l l y* ↑↑↑


----------



## MDunleavy (25 June 2012)

--The USD/JPY pair shot straight up during the week as the dollar found its footing against most currencies for the week. 
--The 80 handle continues to be the epicenter of resistance for our money, and has still price down. 
--The level won’t be considered broken out of it until we cross and close above the 80.50 level. 
--This area is a clear top to the resistance area on the daily charts. 
--Because of this, we are not ready to go along yet but believe that a break of the top of this week’s candle would be an excellent buy signal. 
--As for selling, we are looking to do that now. [By FX Empire Analyst]


*> > Click to learn more! < <*  ↓↓↓

```
>>https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AhxKzvQ2GlM8dDBqYWl6XzlEbFZDWFVob0FMbG9nbGc&output=html<<
>>https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B9cvIxidsTjvdktmX0NlcnJWMHM<<
>>http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/9310/12jun24.pdf<<
```
*A d d i t i o n a l l y*  ↑↑↑


----------



## MDunleavy (9 July 2012)

The Dollar Index (DXY), which Intercontinental Exchange Inc. uses to track the greenback against the currencies of six major U.S. trade partners including the euro and the yen, advanced 2 percent, the most since December, to 83.285. It touched 83.431, the highest level since June 1.
==================================
Dollar Index [DXY]:  This forum had the conviction to be a $ bull for the last 1 year or so when all expert commentary was bearish on the currency.  The buck hasn’t disappointed by its performance either, having rallied from 73.26 in May 2011 to a close of 82.9420 last week, just under its previous high at 83.6700.  Can the $ rally higher?


*> > Learn more! < <* ↓↓↓

```
>>https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AhxKzvQ2GlM8dDBqYWl6XzlEbFZDWFVob0FMbG9nbGc&output=html<<
>>https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B9cvIxidsTjvMVFhZzFydUxfa3M<<
>>http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/2825/12jul07.pdf<<
```
*A d d i t i o n a l l y* ↑↑↑


----------



## mbes (11 July 2012)

And your point (excuse the pun!) is?


----------



## JLM Financial (11 July 2012)

US Dollar Basket is one of the only asset classed out there atm which has a gentle upward trend.  Although the CFTC reports speculators are hugely net long, the most recent report showed a decline of around 5% in net long positions.


----------



## MDunleavy (17 July 2012)

--EUR/USD Weekly Outlook and Trading Idea Outlook:
--As expected EUR/USD continued lower and almost reached the 1.2145 Fibonacci level (the low recorded last week was 1.2163). 
--Now, despite the Friday's bounce, the daily chart remains very negative and I expect further weakness. 
--We may see some choppy sideways action first (most likely between 1.2145 and 1.2345) because the market has become quite oversold. 
--Only a rise abv 1.2430/40 will negate the immediate bearish outlook and will risk larger recovery twd 1.2670 before the downtrend from the May 2011 top resumes.... 
--Strategy: Holding short from 1.2600 is favored. Stop=1.2450. [By ibtimes]


*> > Learn more! < <*

```
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AhxKzvQ2GlM8dDBqYWl6XzlEbFZDWFVob0FMbG9nbGc&output=html
```
See also ↓↓↓
~~~>_https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B9cvIxidsTjvbTVST0hIWGVmVkk
^^^ORvvv
~~~>_http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/7990/12jul15.pdf
^^^ORvvv
*A d d i t i o n a l l y* ↑↑↑


----------



## MDunleavy (24 July 2012)

–Please note that overall GBP/USD has been in a very volatile sideways mode since January 2009. 
–A break below 1.5269 and then the low of January 13th i.e. 
–1.5233 may indicate a break below the lower support line. 
–Please check this weekly chart of GBP/USD. 
–Strategies for Trading GBP/USD (British Pound-Dollar): s mentioned above, our overall outlook for GBP/USD stays bearish but initially we stay neutral to expect some volatile sideway moves and even the possibilities of some further upward consolidation can’t be ignored. 
–We are avoiding longs for GBP/USD right now, considering the overall bearish outlook. 
–As mentioned above, initially we will be watching for the breaks of mentioned resistance and supports for the next week's trade decisions. 
– [By forexabode.] 



```
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AhxKzvQ2GlM8dDBqYWl6XzlEbFZDWFVob0FMbG9nbGc&output=html
```
See also ↓↓↓
~~~>_http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/6202/12jul21.pdf
^^^ORvvv
~~~>_https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B9cvIxidsTjvdlFOalNHS3c3bnM
^^^ORvvv
*A d d i t i o n a l l y* ↑↑↑


----------



## MDunleavy (1 August 2012)

-GOLD: Although GOLD rallied sharply to close higher the past week, it remains trapped in a range between the 1,544.35 and the 1,640.45 levels. 
-In order for the commodity to extend its upside it will have to break and hold above the 1,640.45 level, its range top. 
-This if seen will open up further upside towards the 1,670.70 level and then the 1,700.00 level. 
-Its weekly RSI is bullish and pointing higher suggesting further strength. 
-The alternative scenario will be for the commodity to return to the 1,546.95 level on price failure where a violation will aim at the 1,527.05 level where a breach will resume its broader medium term weakness and then pave the way for further declines towards the 1,500.00 level. 
-Price hesitation could occur here but if that level gives way, expect the commodity to decline further towards 1,478.05 level. 
-All in all, GOLD continues to hold on to its broader medium term downside though trading in a range[Written by FXTechStrategy]



*>>>Click for larger picture in new window!<<<*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*vvv Click to learn more! vvv*

```
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AhxKzvQ2GlM8dDBqYWl6XzlEbFZDWFVob0FMbG9nbGc&output=html
```
*See also*  vvv
~~~>_https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B9cvIxidsTjvczdYMzY1eGpWbXM
^^^ORvvv
~~~>_http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/7263/12jul30.pdf
*A d d i t i o n a l l y*^^^


----------



## MDunleavy (27 August 2012)

””The Australian dollar showed some movement in both directions but was almost unchanged over the week, as AUD/USD closed at 1.0399. 
””Highlights of the upcoming week include Building Approvals and Private Capital Expenditure. 
””The pair continues to trade in a narrow range following mixed economic releases in both the US and Australia, as the pair showed some fluctuation but was unable to sustain any breakout. 
””I am neutral on AUD/USD. 
””After impressive gains this summer, the aussie has been in a holding pattern for the past few weeks. 
””Given the turmoil in Europe and mixed data out of the US and Australia, the choppiness could continue. 
””However, if the US economy produces more weak data and there is further talk of QE intervention, look for the Australian dollar to make some gains.[Written by forexcrunch]


*> > Click to learn more! < <*

```
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AhxKzvQ2GlM8dDBqYWl6XzlEbFZDWFVob0FMbG9nbGc&output=html
```

*See also*  ↓↓↓
~~~>_https://docs.google.com/open?id=0BxxKzvQ2GlM8YzEyYWE0ZDUtZjI5My00MjA3LWJkOGItYzIyZjg0NjFhMmJj
^^^ORvvv
~~~>_http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/5194/12aug27.pdf
*A d d i t i o n a l l y* ↑↑↑


----------



## MDunleavy (10 September 2012)

–Euro/dollar had a positive week, riding on the determination of the ECB in using its firepower to counter the Spanish crisis. 
–The upcoming week is even more important, with the German constitutional court’s ruling needed to enable the bailouts. 
–There are quite a few additional regular indicators and special events. 
–Will the rally continue?. 
–I am neutral on EUR/USD. 
–After the huge rally that sent the pair to the highest levels since May, there is room for some correction. 
–The rise came on a better than expected ECB decision, and high hopes for QE3 in the US. 
–These hopes could lead to a disappointment, countering the big steps that Europe is taking to counter the crisis. 
–Written by Forexcrunch.
*↓↓↓Click to learn more!↓↓↓*

```
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AhxKzvQ2GlM8dDBqYWl6XzlEbFZDWFVob0FMbG9nbGc&output=html
```




*See also* ↓↓↓
~~~>_http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/9896/12sep08.pdf
^^^ORvvv
~~~>_https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9cvIxidsTjvSVVYaWM5N2dYQ1k/preview
*A d d i t i o n a l l y* ↑↑↑


----------



## MDunleavy (24 September 2012)

–The GBP/USD pair rose during the session on Friday and even managed to break through the 1.63 level at one point. 
–However, by the end of the day we saw a pullback that formed a shooting star. 
–This pair has been overbought for a while, and as such a pullback would be welcomed by many of the buyers at this point. 
–We still see the 1.60 level was massively supportive at this point time, and hope that a pullback is a chance to start buying this market somewhere closer to that level. 
–However, we managed to break the top of the shooting star from Friday, then of course is a massively bullish signal as well. 
–Even if we do see a breakdown of price over the next day or two, we are not interested in selling as the central bank equation of this currency pair is pretty straightforward: the Federal Reserve is looking to expand its quantitative easing, and the Bank of England is looking to sit still with its rates. 
–Because of this, there is a positive swapped going long this pair. [Written by fxempire]
*↓↓↓ Click to learn more! ↓↓↓*

```
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AhxKzvQ2GlM8dDBqYWl6XzlEbFZDWFVob0FMbG9nbGc&output=html
```




*See also*
~~~> _https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9cvIxidsTjvSGdHNEQwMDY5LTQ/preview
↓↓↓ ORvvv ↑↑↑
~~~> _http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/354/12sep23.pdf
*A d d i t i o n a l l y*


----------



## MDunleavy (8 October 2012)

–USDCHF: With USDCHF reversing almost all of its corrective recovery gains the past week, the big risk is for it to return to the 0.9238 level. 
–If this occurs in the new week, further declines will shape up towards the 0.9193 level, its May 07’2012 low with breach targeting the 0.9100 level and ultimately the 0.9000 level, its big psycho level. 
–Its weekly RSI is bearish and pointing lower supporting this view. 
–On the upside, it will have to return above the 0. 
–9424 level to annul its current weakness and resume its bullish offensive towards its Sept 10'2012 high at 0.9482. 
–A breach will open up further upside gain towards the 0.9606 level. 
On the whole, the pair remains biased to the downside in the short term. 
[Written by traderslaboratory]
↓↓↓ Click to learn more! ↓↓↓

```
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AhxKzvQ2GlM8dDBqYWl6XzlEbFZDWFVob0FMbG9nbGc&output=html
```



*See also* 
~~~>_https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B9cvIxidsTjvRzZvZ1pFS1N1ZGs
↓↓↓ ORvvv ↑↑↑
~~~>_http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/8383/12oct06.pdf
*A d d i t i o n a l l y*


----------



## MDunleavy (22 October 2012)

–Gold Prices Range bound till New Effective Triggers are seen:
–Gold traders now look ahead to next week and movements in gold prices will be taking cues from the FOMC interest rate decision on Wednesday and Q3 GDP data on Friday. 
–It is highly unlikely for the Fed to change its QE3 decision in the October 2 day FOMC meeting, which concludes Wednesday. 
–Although the central bank is not expected to alter its policy stance, investors will be closely eyeing the accompanying statement for an updated assessment of the domestic economy. 
–If the Fed adds concerns about inflation and rising prices, gold prices will remain well supported as investors flock into gold bullion as a traditional hedge against inflationary pressures. 
–The Fed may also keep focus on what to do when Operation Twist ends in December.
[Written forexpros]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
↓↓↓ Click to learn more! ↓↓↓

```
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AhxKzvQ2GlM8dDBqYWl6XzlEbFZDWFVob0FMbG9nbGc&output=html
```



*See also* 
~~~> h*ttps://docs.google.com/file/d/0BxxKzvQ2GlM8MUVRNkxibXlpSms/preview
↑↑↑ OR ↓↓↓
~~~> h*ttp://img443.imageshack.us/img443/8240/12oct21.pdf
*A d d i t i o n a l l y*


----------



## MDunleavy (28 October 2012)

–The AUD/USD pair initially fell during the week, but found a bit of a bid later on and formed a hammer. 
–This is right after to shooting stars, and is in the middle of a massive consolidation area. 
–We figure that this pair will be very difficult to trade, although it does look bullish at the moment. 
–As for a longer-term point of view, the Reserve Bank of Australia is slated to cut rates at least once if not twice. 
–This should weigh upon the Australian dollar going forward, as well as all the global risks out there. 
–However, it appears that as far as longer-term trader concerned, we need to break above the 1.06 level to have complete clarity higher. 
–If we managed to break down below the 1.0150 level however, we figure that this pair will absolutely crumble.
[Written by fxempire]
*↓↓↓ Click to learn more!↓↓↓*

```
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AhxKzvQ2GlM8dDBqYWl6XzlEbFZDWFVob0FMbG9nbGc&output=html
```



*See also* 
~~~> _https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9cvIxidsTjvZFVnNDZGTjJ3ZXM/preview
↑↑↑ OR ↓↓↓
~~~> _http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/7477/12oct27.pdf
*A d d i t i o n a l l y*


----------



## MDunleavy (11 November 2012)

*EURUSD Analysis 10th November 2012 – P&F Update...*



*↓↓↓ Click to learn more!↓↓↓*

```
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AhxKzvQ2GlM8dDBqYWl6XzlEbFZDWFVob0FMbG9nbGc&output=html
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BxxKzvQ2GlM8ZmRlMjViOTMtNjAyMS00NzUxLWFjMjEtODk0ZjFlNzg5YzQ5/preview
```
*See also* vvv
~~~> *_http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/3057/12nov10.pdf*
*A d d i t i o n a l l y*^^^

 ||BJF Trading Group||Expert Advisor||MT Indicator||Forex Software||MQL4 Coding||


----------



## MDunleavy (19 November 2012)

•The dollar index continues to remain firmly bullish on the daily chart, moving higher and breaking above the 81 region, as the currency of first reserve continues to strengthen following the U.S. election. 
•This firm move higher for the U.S. dollar has been accompanied by sustained buying volume on both the daily and the three day chart, which have both provided additional momentum to the move higher, following the key breakout from the sideways congestion created during September and October, which saw the index trade in a narrow range. 
•This platform of support is now providing the necessary springboard, and with the Hawkeye Heatmap now firmly green, the U.S. dollar looks set to continue higher in the short to medium term. 
•Should the three day trend also transition through to bullish in due course, then we can expect to see the index climb to test the 83.00 region and beyond with consequent weakness across the major currency pairs, along with commodities. [Written by forexpros]


*↓↓↓Click to learn more!↓↓↓*

```
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AhxKzvQ2GlM8dDBqYWl6XzlEbFZDWFVob0FMbG9nbGc&output=html
```
See also 
~~~> _https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9cvIxidsTjvYnFHMWVmM25oVlk/preview
↑↑↑ OR ↓↓↓
~~~> _http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/5085/12nov18.pdf
A d d i t i o n a l l y

||BJF Trading Group||Expert Advisor||MT Indicator||Forex Software||MQL4 Coding||


----------



## MDunleavy (26 November 2012)

*Crude Oil Weekly Technical Outlook* 
•Sat Nov 24 12 09:51 ET Crude Oil Weekly Technical Outlook Nymex Crude Oil (CL)Crude oil edged higher to 89.98 last week but failed to take out 90 psychological level and retreated again. 
•Nonetheless, note that firstly, it's has taken out near term falling channel. 
•Secondly, it seems to be well supported by 4 hours 55 EMA. 
•Thirdly, daily MACD is staying well above signal line. 
•The development argues that fall from 100.42 might be completed at 84.05 already. 
•Further rise will be mildly in favor as long as 86.17 minor support holds. 
•Strong rally would be seen to 93.66 resistance to confirm the bullish case. 
•Though, below 86.17 will flip bias back to the downside for another low below 84.05. 
[Written by oilngold]


*↓↓↓ Click to learn more! ↓↓↓*

```
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AhxKzvQ2GlM8dDBqYWl6XzlEbFZDWFVob0FMbG9nbGc&output=html
```
*See also* 
~~~> _https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BxxKzvQ2GlM8MjZhMjY4ZjAtZTA3Yi00MTZmLWJhZTQtN2ExODI3NGUxYzQz/preview
↑↑↑ OR ↓↓↓
~~~> _http://img547.imageshack.us/img547/2082/12nov26.pdf
*A d d i t i o n a l l y*


----------



## MDunleavy (10 December 2012)

””The GBP/USD fell friday to trade at 1.6010 after the Bank of England yesterday held rates and policy. 
””Today, industrial production and manufacturing production both disappointed markets reporting well below forecast, casting a greater doubt on the UK economy. 
””Just a few days ago, the UK downgraded growth for 2013 and Chancellor Osborne, presented the Autumn statement with a negative forecast. [Written by forextv]


Click to learn more!~~~> _http://goo.gl/VAvNX


----------



## MDunleavy (17 December 2012)

*””USDCHF Analysis - December 17, 2012*
””USDCHF breaks below 0.9214 support, suggesting that the downtrend from 0.9971 has resumed. 
””Further decline could be expected next week, and next target would be at 0.9000 area. 
””Resistance levels are at 0.9300 and 0.9400, as long as these levels hold, the downtrend from 0.9511 will continue. 
””For long term analysis, USDCHF had formed a cycle top at 0.9971 on weekly chart. 
””Further decline to 0.8500 area would likely be seen over the next several months.[Written by ForexCycle]


*Click to learn more!~~~> _http://goo.gl/FI6A0*
||BJF Trading Group||Expert Advisor||MT Indicator||Forex Software||MQL4 Coding||


----------



## MDunleavy (30 December 2012)

””*USDJPY Analysis - December 29, 2012*
””USDJPY's upward movement from 77.14 extends to as high as 86.63. 
””Further rise could be expected after consolidation, and next target would be at 88.00 area. 
””Support is at 85.50 followed by 84.50, as long as these levels hold, the uptrend will continue. 
””For long term analysis, USDJPY had formed a cycle bottom at 77.14 on weekly chart. 
””Further rise to 90.00 area is possible over the next several weeks. [  Written by ForexCycle]


Click to learn more! ~~~> _http://goo.gl/YmhM6

||BJF Trading Group||Expert Advisor||MT Indicator||Forex Software||MQL4 Coding||


----------

